# Body conditioning - conformation



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I walk the dogs 2 miles a day -

They run off leash together many times a day (big wide open running) -

They go swimming 1-2 times a week -


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Lots of retrieving bumpers in the yard, obedience training, and playing with my other dog. Swimming/dock diving when we can. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Large free areas to run off leash, every day. Field training.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I do walks, off leash runs, they play among themselves a ton, and twice a week swims.


----------

